

Android 3.0 and Motorola tablet make surprise appearance at All Things D - ryandvm
http://techcrunch.com/2010/12/07/video-and-screenshots-of-android-3-0s-surprise-appearance/

======
pavs
Avoid blogspam, direct link to interview snippet;
[http://video.allthingsd.com/video/google-andy-rubin-
highligh...](http://video.allthingsd.com/video/google-andy-rubin-highlights-
at-dive-into-mobile/D2214853-E3EB-44B0-B641-47DB98994533)

I have to say the women is very annoying in every single interview I have seen
her in. Why does she feel like its OK to interrupt people when they are
talking? Its not even in the form of follow-up, relevant good question. Just
interruption for the sake of interruption to say something. arghhh

